# single parent working nights?



## MissRhead

Any single parents here working nights? I really really need a job, and i can get on at a factory through my brother, but its working night shifts.
LO would be able to stay with my parents so childcare wouldnt be a problem, but how and when do you sleep lol? Id be working all night, then taking care of LO in the day :wacko: Anyone do it, is it possible?
:kiss:


----------



## aliss

Hey hun, I am not a single mom but I hope you don't mind me answering, I saw your thread from the main page.

One of my coworkers does nights as a single mom (we do 7am-7pm and then 7pm-7am for 2 days). Her son stays the night with grandma, and then when she gets off at 7am, she takes him into nursery until about noon just to give herself some time to sleep, the arrangements seems to work very well for her. I'm not sure if nursery is an option for you.

On the other hand, you could try and pull the all nighter (I used to come home at 7am, and take care of Alex all day without sleeping) but could only keep it up for 3 months, it's really impossible to do with zero sleep (although you could rest for 1-2 hours during his nap but that won't be enough to function)


----------



## TiredNurse27

doesn't sound very possible unless your parents could look after LO in the daytime too. The good thing about nights is they're more hours in a shorter space of time, 3 night shifts = nearly a week.

When I used to do nights (1 week out of every 4), my mum would have him for the 3-4 days, he wouldn't come home just go to nursery/childminder/school in the day when mum was at work. It wasn't worth him coming home cos I'd wake up, see him for a few hrs then palm him off again.

Long story short, I don't do that any more, and certainly wouldn't do it full time


----------

